# St Croix or G. Loomis?



## one100grand (Jan 3, 2011)

I've always been an avid user of the Ugly Stick until this year...I got a once in a lifetime deal on a G. Loomis rod and I'm hooked on the high end now...I don't like to keep too many combos around, so I'm planning on setting up multi-purpose combos. I had my eye on the G. Loomis CBR843 and was hoping to get that for Christmas...but I didn't get anything that fancy and now I'm angling for gear for my birthday next week. I went to BPS to look at other options and asked the advice of one of the employees from the reel sales center for other suggestions - he came back with a couple and I thought I'd ask for the expert advice of the tinboaters out there. 

This rod will be used for bass fishing primarily and the main purpose is crankbaits, spinnerbaits, and limited topwater (buzz/frog). I throw nothing heavier than 1/2 oz spinner. The reel is a BPS Pro Qualifier which I've already purchased. I'm currently looking at 3 rods and because it's my birthday, price is not an issue, but I do want to make sure I'm not paying more for something I won't appreciate as much. 

My leader in the clubhouse at the initial post is still the Loomis rod, but based on what I saw at BPS I'm also looking at 2 models from St Croix as well. Please make a recommendation if you think I should look at another rod.

Thanks & Happy New Year!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 3, 2011)

Given what your intended use is I do not suggest any of those rods. They are all crankbait rods which means they have a fairly soft action - great for throwing big cranks but not so great for spinnerbaits and horrible for topwater. Take a look at a G-Loomis (GLX) 6'9 Spinnerbait Rod SBR813 GLX or a 7' St. Croix Legend Tournament Bass Casting Rod LTBC70MF


I suggest you stay in the Med. to Med. Heavy power range and get a fast to extra fast action. This will allow you versatility. You can also work your crank baits a little slower but you cannot take a soft tip rod and make it work other baits very well.


----------



## Brine (Jan 3, 2011)

Have a custom built for you. It will cost less and be a higher quality. The rod can then be balanced specifically to your BPS reel. I can suggest someone in Atlanta if needed with many referrals. I'm pretty sure there is at least one member on here that builds too. 

For rods that near the $200 mark, I believe you're better off spending that money with custom wraps, the grip you like, hook keeper etc... than marketing dollars. Just my opinion.


----------



## LonLB (Jan 3, 2011)

Most of all, I wouldn't buy any of those because of cost.

Moving baits don't require the sensitivity that a contact bait (jig/worm) rod does.

Crankbaits, spinnerbaits/topwaters are the best techniques for cheaper rods.


I like loomis, but I would try st croix if I didn't already own Loomis. I bought my brother a Mojo bass rod for his B-day last year, and for the price, I liked it. But again only for contact baits-Shakey head, drop shot, senko, jig-big and small, spinning and casting


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jan 3, 2011)

I got a CBR843 that Im looking to get rid of. Great shape, as I hate crankbaits. I also agree with Captain Ahab, the SBR813 is a great rod. I dont have the GLX version, but it is an awesome spinnerbait rod. I also use it for pond fishing as a all purpose rod, because its the shortest rod I own.


----------



## redbug (Jan 3, 2011)

I have several loomis cranking sticks and like them .
they are not the rod to choose if you want to use spinner baits or top water baits.
I would also suggest the spinner bait rod that loomis offers if you want a loomis.
my wife and I both have them and she uses it for everything.
As far as not needing sensitivity with a moving bait I beg to differ I find it very important to be able to feel the structure that I am bumping onto.
I tend to crawl the bait across the bottom and pause when i hit a rock or log..
G loomis is now owned by shamano and the warranty isn't what it was in the past they still make a good rod.
I never liked the st croix rods they always seemed heavy to me. but I have friends that love them.


----------



## poolie (Jan 3, 2011)

You really need two rods for throwing the baits you mentioned. One for crankbaits and one for spinnerbaits and topwater, but if you're set on just one rod I would go with one setup for spinnerbait. It's right in the middle. A little stiff for cranks, a little soft for topwater and just right for spinnerbaits. 

Many of remember when there were no technique specific rods and we pretty much used a med/med hvy fast action for everything and still managed to catch fish.

As far as which of the rod... the ones you mentioned are all crank specific rods so personally would not go with any of those. I also agree that I would not spend mega-bucks for a rod that will be used for moving baits, feel is important but not nearly as much as for worms, jigs etc. Most any $100-$150 range rod will give you the performance you need.


----------



## one100grand (Jan 4, 2011)

I was looking toward a crankbait rod mostly because I throw more cranks than anything and I thought getting a rod more geared to that specifically would work better, but everyone seems pretty unanimous as to what direction I should look. I don't throw a lot of topwater, but I thought it would be nice to try and work that in to the same rod as well if possible - I think what I'll go for is a spinnerbait rod and maybe eventually get something intended for crankbaits.


----------



## BLK fisher (Jan 4, 2011)

I have both G-loomis and St. Croix legends and both are excellent rods. You may want to look into Powell rods. They are great rods for the money. I have a couple of these as well. I have a 7' medium rod that I use for topwater, cranks, spinners and even jerkbaits. It cost $139 or $149. You won't be dissapointed..


----------



## redbug (Jan 4, 2011)

BLK fisher said:


> I have both G-loomis and St. Croix legends and both are excellent rods. You may want to look into Powell rods. They are great rods for the money. I have a couple of these as well. I have a 7' medium rod that I use for topwater, cranks, spinners and even jerkbaits. It cost $139 or $149. You won't be dissapointed..


I have a Powell rod also I can say it is one of the better rods for the money . I also would look at them if you want to save a few bucks


----------



## shamoo (Jan 18, 2011)

Cant go wrong with Powell Rods


----------

